# Lathe selection opinions



## pmpartain (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess everyone has their twist on this question.  Right now I have the General Int. Maxi-Lathe.  I think it works well for pens, bottle stoppers, game calls, and I have turned maybe 4 small bowls on it.  I am trying 6" pepper mills and am finding I don't have enough bed to accomodate the peppermill on a jam chuck mounted in a SuperNova2 while on the other end is a forstner bit on an extension.  I like the idea of the shortbed lathes.  Just to save floorspace.  Seems to be 3 price categories for me 2K or less, around 4K and then 6K.  Probably won't get something in the 6K range.  At 2K or less is the Nova DVR and the 1642 at half that price (about).  Around 4K is the Powermatic 3520 (long bed) and the Vicmarc VL300 shortbed.  And then at 6K is the Oneway 2016 and the Stubby 750.

Have 2 questions really.  1 On the Maxi Lathe when turning bowls, I find I have to put the tool handle on the far side of the bed in order to cut without getting a catch.  I need to watch Bill Grumbine's video again, but I'm pretty sure that is not right.  Is there just not enough room on the small lathes to made a proper cut in a bowl?

2)  Will the Nova lathes really turn 24" bowls outboard (I think the website says 29" outboard)?  More than likely, I doubt I'll ever turn anything over the 16 inch inboard capacity, but who knows?

Basically I'm trying to figure out if the Nova really will do everything I might want, or do I need to save for a few years and get a real beefcake.  I suppose nobody but me can answer that one.

Thanks much for input.  I know this has been kicked around before and if there is another post, please just point me to it.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 25, 2009)

The Powermatic is a great lathe in its price class. I think the only lathes that would allow for such large bowls safe turning would be in my opinion a Stubby or the Oneway with the out board extension. Used to have a Nova, but never turned outboard, and could not imagine to swing such a large piece safely. My Nova slowest speed was - I believe -somewhere around 350-500 rpm, and this is for me a bit fast for a large piece. I would bite the bullet and get a Oneway...their quality is outstanding.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jan 25, 2009)

The Powermatic is the best machine for the price on the market. I did extensive research before I bought mine last fall and if you are looking for a machine that has its capacities, it is hard to beat. A Powermatic dealer actually recommended it to me. I purchased mine from Johannes Michelsen and spent some time at his shop, he turns all his wooden hats on his Powermatic now. You want to see a large piece turning on pair of Powermatics, check out Nick Cook's video on The Woodworking Channel: http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/ - very impressive.

That is what double bearings on both ends of the headstock and massive castings can assist with. You may not need all that capacity, but if you are - it is a great machine.  Fine woodworking did a great comparison of machines recently and the Powermatic came out on top.  They even have a video of a lopsided peice of wood that they used to try and walk the lathe accross the floor, it beat out everything else.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to disagree with all the mustard owners.  I don't think the 3520 offers enough value to justify it's cost.  It's a nice lathe, but it's really just an overblown jet, and I think it's underpowered for it's size.  The big Powermatic is another story, and is worth your consideration.

The Oneways are good lathes, as is the big Vicmark, but I'm going to encourage you to take a look at the Robust lathes in that price range.  Not only is it a superb lathe, but it's built in the USA, which is a bit of a plus in my mind.

Marc


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 25, 2009)

I have seen the sweet 16 in magazines as well as the American Beauty.  The Sweet 16 looks pretty cool with that section of bed that is removable.  It seems like they are pretty pricey though.  Where can you buy one?  Are those the only models they make and what is the bed length?

I am focusing on shortbed because if I get a long one, I'll probably have to build a shop, and I don't know if that is in the cards.


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2009)

People will depend what they use (same reason they choose it most of the time) and will give you differing opinions.

I once owned a PM3520B...and it is an awesome lathe.  I believe it offers the best value for the price.  It is NOT the best but for the money, it is hard to beat.  Shop around and you might find a good deal (esp. now).

Check other woodturning forums, ask this same question, ask them what they use and draw your conclusion from there.

Good luck!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 25, 2009)

Stop in and look at my Mustard Monster 4224---I would not trade it for any lathe. Trust me I shopped long and hard before I bought.


----------



## jackrichington (Jan 25, 2009)

The nova WILL turn 29 inches..and the lowest speed is 265


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the Nova 16 24/44 and love it. I'm strictly a hobbiest and this lathe will do all I want. If you turn the head 180dgs. and have outboard tool rest you should be able to turn one that's to the floor.


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2009)

smoky10 said:


> I have the Nova 16 24/44 and love it. I'm strictly a hobbiest and this lathe will do all I want. If you turn the head 180dgs. and have outboard tool rest you should be able to turn one that's to the floor.



Swing clearance wise, yes.  Are you considering the motor capacity though?


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the nova lathes.  A couple years ago, I went over to Woodcraft in Tulsa to buy a DVR 3000.  They didn't stock them and I came home empty handed.  Is the DVR worth twice the cost of the 1624 though?


----------



## jackrichington (Jan 26, 2009)

If 16 is enough look into Jet 1642..I have one & it is just a great piece of machinery & less expensive than Powermatic, Oneway & the others..quite a step up you are considering.from a mini to a monster...the jet sits nicely in the middle


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2009)

pmpartain said:


> Is the DVR worth twice the cost of the 1624 though?



I personally don't think so.  Actually, even at the same price, I might pick the 1624.  But that is just me.


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm trying to stay away from the longer machines.  At the price of the Jet, I'd take the Nova.  I watched the vid for the Robust Sweet 16.  I have to admit, it looks like a very flexible lathe.  I did not know that you could take the gap bed and make the overall bed length longer.  It's like you get a short bed and a long bed lathe all in one.  With the gap bed out, the swing is 30" over the bed, but you only have like a 12 inch gap, so your stuff couldn't be that deep.  Interesting machine though.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 26, 2009)

jackrichington said:


> If 16 is enough look into Jet 1642..I have one & it is just a great piece of machinery & less expensive than Powermatic, Oneway & the others..quite a step up you are considering.from a mini to a monster...the jet sits nicely in the middle



Better than that, the Grizzly G0632 is near identical to the Jet 1642. But, it's head swivels for outboard turning (Jets doesn't). It is, IMHO, 95% of what you get with a PM. It's cost is about $800.00 less than the Jet and a couple thousand less than the PM.
You are in Fayetteville, AR, I'm in Mountain Home. You are welcome to come over for a visit and to test drive my G0632. BTW, Grizzly has a new, larger, more powerful EVS lathe coming in April. It is in the print catalog now but not in store or on website. You might want to check that out also.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 26, 2009)

pmpartain said:


> I like the nova lathes.  A couple years ago, I went over to Woodcraft in Tulsa to buy a DVR 3000.  They didn't stock them and I came home empty handed.  Is the DVR worth twice the cost of the 1624 though?



I believe it is hard to criticize either Nova model. Those who own them, love them. Powerful and smooth. But, they are light weight and require you build a stand for them.
One downside, I have a friend whose head had problems, he had to send back for repairs four or five times before they got it right. He only paid once, but had to pay shipping each time and that puppy is heavy. Unusual, probably, but it did happen.


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 26, 2009)

pmpartain said:


> I'm trying to stay away from the longer machines.  At the price of the Jet, I'd take the Nova.  I watched the vid for the Robust Sweet 16.  I have to admit, it looks like a very flexible lathe.  I did not know that you could take the gap bed and make the overall bed length longer.  It's like you get a short bed and a long bed lathe all in one.  With the gap bed out, the swing is 30" over the bed, but you only have like a 12 inch gap, so your stuff couldn't be that deep.  Interesting machine though.



The Robust Sweet 16 is a fantastic machine but look at the difference in price. If I had to buy a new lathe under $2000.00 it would be the Nova 1624 again.


----------



## dasimm (Jan 26, 2009)

My approach has always been that "the tool depends on the job". If you plan on turning occasionally and rarely turn OB then the 1642 is an excellent choice. I have one and have turned burls up to 18" on it although I rarely exceed the 16" threshold. I don't get to turn more than about 16-20 hrs/week and I love it and it fits my needs quite nicely.

If you plan on doing production level work (up to you to define production level) then the PM is probably a better option. I have several friends that have the PM and they love them. I have had the opportunity to turn on them and they are definitely as step up from the JET brand.  If I could get away with more time in the shop then I would definitely upgrade to the "mustard" machine - value is in the "eye of the beholder" or in my case the "weight of the wallet". 

I look at it like this - as my skills improve and the challenges I embrace increase in complexity - the demands I will put on my tools and equipment will also increase. As this happens I will move to the high-end equipment but for now the 1642 is excellent middle-ground for me and it saves me a little coin that I can use for other tools and equipment.

Can't comment on the other lathes as I have never worked with them.

Good luck on what ever you decide.


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 26, 2009)

Frank, thanks for the offer to try your machine.  I had some relatives in Mountain Home and still have some around Harrison and Ash Flat.  If I get over your way, maybe I can give you a call.  Nice thing about Grizzly is that they are in Springfield, only 2 hrs drive.

I guess my thing is that I am willing to spend some money on a lathe, if the end results I can achieve are better with the better machines.  Temper that with the fact, that woodturning is a self supporting hobby right now.  I can sell enough stuff to pay for more supplies.  One year I sold a large lot of Churchills to a company and bought the General Maxi Lathe with the profits.  I like the thought of doing craft shows in the same manner, but don't have time with a job, two kids, and everything else to manage right now.  The Nova machines are tempting because of price, but if a machine at twice the cost will deliver twice the fun and results, I might go that way.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 26, 2009)

We have three lathes in our shop. #4 will be the new Grizzly . Of course that's down the line but look at the price and everything you get-- for the money---can't be beat.


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 26, 2009)

On Grizzly's website they have the G0632 and a G0694.  Is that the big machine you were talking about?  The only thing is that I have shop set up in half of my garage, and I don't know where I would put a big lathe.  I don't have 220 in there now either, but I guess that would be easy enough to fix.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 28, 2009)

Dario said:


> Swing clearance wise, yes. Are you considering the motor capacity though?


 
Are you aware that the DVR XP is the same horsepower as the Powermatic 3520?

I have a DVR, the model right before the XP came out. I LOVE my DVR and would buy it again in a heartbeat. I could afford to change to a different lathe but have no need or desire and I do turn many large things other than pens.

As for slowest speed...Mine goes to 100 RPM

I like technology and love the DVR direct drive with no belts to ever worry about. Instant speed changes over 5 presets, different settings to help eliminate bad catches if you choose, reverse, pivoting headstock, and infinitely extendable with extra bed extensions. I have yet to need extra power for anything including some deep hollowing in pecan. I have had mine for 3 years now with no problems at all.


----------



## Dario (Jan 28, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Are you aware that the DVR XP is the same horsepower as the Powermatic 3520?



Yes and owned one...it too can have the same clearance *(to the floor)* after sliding the headstock to the end.  But can the motor take it?  I doubt that unless the piece is a balanced platter already to begin with.


----------



## KenV (Jan 28, 2009)

Put me in the "save the coins and get a big dog" corner.  I am headed to the variable speed stubby it appears.   The Nova is tempting, but I know I will replace it with the big dog.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the Nova 1624 and it is a great lathe.  I don't mind the belt changing, BUT, I only do this as a hobby.  If I was trying to produce enough to sell..  I'd look at VS.  If money is not a big consideration than the VS is a given on any lathe.


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 30, 2009)

Been away from a while.  We got pounded by the winter storm and the electricity has been off for a while.

Well, I've decided I just can't justify a $6,000 lathe at my level.  I think I've narrowed the choices to the 2 Nova machines, the Robust Sweet 16 (maybe the American Beauty but probably not) or the Vega 24 model.  I know Bill Grumbine used the Vega 2600 on his second video.  Anybody else have experience with them?

Guess I should start saving!


----------



## Wildman (Jan 30, 2009)

If space is a problem either Nova DVR XP or 1624-44 lathes make sense. Woodcraft often puts those lathes on sale from time to time. Would get all the goodies bed extension,  outrigger unit, what ever you might need all at one time, or wait till next sale.

FWIW, think the Jet 1642 110V evs model with free shipping from Amazon.com should also be a serious contender price wise if enough space available. 

Think Grizzly version is nice too, if not mistaken need 220V.


----------



## arkie (Jan 30, 2009)

I think the Robust Sweet 16 would be hard to beat.  It has some of the same features as the Stubby 750.

I've got a Nova 3000, predecessor to the 16/24.   It's decent, and I've turned big stuff outboard.  Before you get carried away with swing capacity, figure out how you're going to turn the bottoms of those vessels and bowls.  DAMHIKT.

I couldn't argue with either the big OneWay or the Robust American Beauty.

I think the most bang for the buck is the Powermatic 3520b if you're going to turn big bowls, the Nova 1624 if you're not.


----------

